# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Full disclosure and honesty is needed now!

## nvs

@Rylan
I guess your lawyers advise you not to talk about some topics,
but there are some things here that need some more explanation.

Eg., what happened with the Indiegogo money?
EDIT: that is answered in the FAQ:
http://www.peachyprinter.com/#!faq/cp2f

What about the contract David signed; is it enforceable, does it
state a concrete lower limit of money that is owed to Peachy?

You say that you've done your absolute best to bring this to a
good end, but letting the your company's money sit at your buddy
investor's private account was really irresponsible. Mind
clarifying that some more? EDIT: on peachyprinter.com, the
documentation is otherwise awesome there  :Smile: 

How much money do you think is required to be able to complete
the project and ship to all backers?

I wish you and Peachy luck.

----------

